# Just Picked Up a Bersa for...



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

$125! I bought a barely used Bersa Thunder 380 duotone with holster, original box and papers for $125! Couldn't pass it up. It's just dirty on the inside. Test-fired one clip and it's fine. The wife is going to love this little piece! Just had to tell somebody!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad loves his Bersa. I've fired it too & it is nice. Great deal. Now ya want a shotgun to go w/ that?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Got one. Benelli Nova. Love it. Thanks for the offer though.

Now, if you have a 20 or 12 guage autoloader you want to get rid of...I'm listening.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I just got a Bersa, too. I think it's great.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to own a Browning Gold Hunter 20 ga, or better yet a New (never used) Browing Auto 12. Man those are sweet. I didnt even know they made those in 20 ga until I saw one @ the gun show. I fell in love with it, but then dropped to the floor when I saw the price of the auto 20.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have a Bersa .380 as well, I won mine at the Gun Club Raffle a few months ago. Its a Nice Little Pocket Pistol, Its also almost a direct Copy of the Walther PPK. I like mine alot too.


----------

